
Could technology help catch out lying politicians? - erensezener
http://www.theengineer.co.uk/blog/could-technology-help-catch-out-lying-politicians/1015620.article
======
stackcollision
if(speaker.getJob() == JOB_POLITICIAN) { return true; }

